# Taming new zebra finches



## Birdlover32

Hi I'm Birdlover32 and I have just bought 5 zebra finches from a breeder ( 2 males 3 females ). The finches are adults and are not tamed. I was thinking of taming them, or do you think I should just tame the babies ( if they has some soon ). The breeder said she was. Thinking about taming the babies ( she had over 75 not kidding so she gets lots of eggs ) but the parents would not let her near the child. So she never got to tame them. I added 3 nests for them so they will breed. I need some advise. About how to tame them. I've only had them for 2 weeks but, I think it's time to start taming. She said they are about a year or so but, one male is about 3 years.
Now in your care, 
Birdlover32
:thumbsup:


----------



## Ponky42

Finches are fairly nervous birds so I think you might stress them out if you try to tame the adult ones. Perhaps you could have a go with the young ones and maybe you should separate them from the others. I don't think you'll ever get the sort of results you would with a Budgie, though.


----------



## Birdlover32

Thank you my finches laid babies and I was hoping for advice to tame them!

:bored:


----------



## Phoenix24

I have read that zebra finches are simply untameable. They might get used to you, but you will never have them eating out of your hand. They will always be virtually wild.


----------



## GeoffLondon

Hi Birdlover, 

I have to echo everyone else advice; zebra finches aren't tameable. I've kept finches for over 15 years and only a couple of times have I got them to land on my hand and take food. This is normally when they have young in the nest and are looking for a tasty tidbit - such as lettuce, apple or cucumber - to nibble. 

I've only managed to get them to land for a few minutes at most, and after several days and definitely when the chicks have fledged, they're back to being as nervous and flighty as ever. 

There are a few things you can do to reduce their nervousness; place cage at head height or above because they hate being overshadowed. Also, red is a bad colour to wear around them....don't know why, but if I wear red they're scared - other colours, not so much. Also, spending time around the cage but not necessarily actually looking at them will help them get used to your presence so they're less likely to be timid.

Hope that helps a little. If you are looking for species that are tameable, I'd try something in the parakeet family. 

Geoff


----------



## Phoenix24

Even canaries are supposed to be less flighty than zebras. My home-bred hen is more nervous than most of the wild birds I have encountered - I can barely even be in the same room as her, she goes nuts when I do anything near the cage. Her parents are way more relaxed - until I have to stick my hand in the cage.


----------



## Ponky42

I imagine that not having any privacy or a secluded nook in an all wire cage wouldn't help with their temperament (if that is the case).


----------



## Phoenix24

Ponky42 said:


> I imagine that not having any privacy or a secluded nook in an all wire cage wouldn't help with their temperament (if that is the case).


If that comment was aimed at me: I am limited on what I can do space/cage wise, but believe me I have tried everything I can, including covering a section of cage where she can hide. Hasn't made a blind bit of difference.


----------



## Ponky42

Certainly no offence meant, Phoenix24. Some species go well in a small cage and are happy interacting with humans but I don't think this applies to Zebras.


----------



## poohdog

Bird temperaments vary,but it's rare to come across tame finches except the odd hand reared one.
My birds keep a respectable distance at all times but show more tolerance at feeding time,still keeping a wary eye on my movements though.

For the first time I am keeping canaries now,and the difference is startling.They sit near to the wire right next to me with no qualms whatsoever,something my other birds would never do.
Obviously hundreds of years of canaries kept in small cages in close proximity to humans is ingrained in their behaviour.


----------



## Ponky42

I think that sums it up rather well, poohdog. My Aunt had a whistling canary and he interacted with her through the bars. She has a plastic whistle with water in it and she blew it if she wanted him to start his melodic performance.


----------



## Phoenix24

No worries Ponky - I agree, zebras generally don't do well in smaller cages. My breeding pair aren't too worried by me unless I really do startle them, or have to stick my hand in the cage, but their daughter... well I already said - wilder than a wild bird I swear!

I think I may switch to canaries once I have either re-homed these zebs or else they have, you know, gone to birdy heaven (anyone near the wirral/chester area want some BB-fawns?)


----------

